# I made a game!



## Neuron (Sep 7, 2011)

Well ,I made a small game, a worm game.Programmed using the win32 API.

The .txt attachment you see is a .rar file rename it to .rar and extract it to get the executable.In case you get a 'missing dll' dialog box download the entire files here


----------



## KDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Not opening on my system. Hope its no pesky stuff.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2011)

Noo,nothing pesky.Not opening?Do you get any error messages?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 8, 2011)

Will download soon. Hope its good

Any screenshot?


----------



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2011)

Screeny:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/DsVXL.jpg


----------



## Maddd (Sep 8, 2011)

Its on window api ....nice effort...i made similar thing in "c" but that was black and white


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

my antivirus Jasper Kyde detected malware



Spoiler



just kiddng !


----------



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2011)

lool,i almost read it as kasper sky


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 9, 2011)

Good one dude!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Neuron (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks.Another one is underway.It will be much better!


----------



## Gaurav265 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just checking....


----------



## vickybat (Sep 9, 2011)

Great effort *neuron* & congrats. You are truly a worthy coder. 

Hoping your next game will be doom 4.



Spoiler



just kidding 



But must say, you are in the right path.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 9, 2011)

Well,thanks.Here is the current status of the next one if anyone is interested.I haven't included the dll files.You may have to copy them from the wormgame's folder to that of this one.
And surely i can 'name' it as doom4, not a hard job 

BTW,use the mouse to move and shoot.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 9, 2011)

I get this error message in Win7 64bit:

"The program can't start because MSVCR100D.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem".


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice game! Reminded me of the days I used to spend entire days playing Snake on my phone.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 10, 2011)

@neuron gr8 job, keep it up!!


----------

